# Como eliminar el offset de una señal



## steveUK (Jun 26, 2013)

Hola a todos, me gustaria amablemente preguntarles como solucionar el siguiente problemita:
Tengo una senal que oscila entre 1.35 y 1.45 con centro en 1.4. Que necesito hacer para que esta senal oscile en cero osea +/- 0.05V. Esta senal es la salida de un ua741. Muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas de antemano.
Un cordial saludo
steve


----------



## Melghost (Jun 26, 2013)

Un condensador en serie


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2013)

Fijate el : *Diferenciador de voltajes*

http://www.sabelotodo.org/electrotecnia/circuitampop.html


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 26, 2013)

Hola.

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm741.pdf

Mira la figura 4.
Puedes usar unpotenciómatro de 4.7K y el los estremos de pontenciómetro una resistencia de 2.2k en sustitución de la resistencia de 10K.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## steveUK (Jun 26, 2013)

He intentado con condenadores de diferente tipo y no hay solucion. Gracias amigos por sus consejos.
Intentare el amplificador diferencial


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 26, 2013)

Pero, probaste anular el offset con un pote entre patas 1 y 5? ¿Alimentas con voltaje doble? Si es así, buscá de bajar la ganancia. No creo que necesites hacer nada mas, pero si la señal entra por una pata, puedes darle voltaje negativo o positivo a la otra pata de entrada. Si no anda nada de esto, sube el circuito. El 741 es muy maleable y se puede hacer cualquier cosa.


----------

